# NT's what words recur on your mind to pursue knowledge?



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Today in the afternoon i was thinking what i was told by a scientist a long time ago. This man said something that i thought i should share with you , he said that there is two words that haunt the mind of the Intellects. Two words that are the main driving force of the Knowledge seeker. These two words are "*WHAT IF*". As i began to ponder to look back on my life, i came to the conclusion that these words trully describe me as an Intellect. 

So Intellects what are the words that recur in your conscience to pursue more knowledge?

Is "WHAT IF" the words that recur in your mind?

Thank you

:happy:


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

"Why" reoccurs in my mind. I stay away from the what ifs because they are guilt laden and worry filled.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I think "what if" is a good one because when I present a new idea to a group I often start by saying "Well, what if we..." or "That's good, but what if..." and it usually has a positive outcome. 

"Why" isn't bad either, because it eventually leads back to a big picture. If not the answer to the first why, then asking why to your answer until you reach it will get you there, and I've noticed that a lot of people lose sight of the big picture extremely easily.

I think "how" isn't bad either, because it's about solving problems and the end rarely justifies any means.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

"When will i....
"Well logicly I should..."
"why"
"when"
"who"
"What"
"how"


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I usually ask myself four major questions before I act on anything:

What if?
Why?
So what?
How?

It's a process that works and should be self-evident why it works well. :happy:


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

"What if" pops into my mind all the time because I mentally run scenarios over and over in just about every situation. On a similar note to that I'm always running "If, Then" statements, though I think some of that may come from an IT background.

"how" and "why" are big ones to me as well


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

It all makes sense

*What if* the earth is round

*What if* there was a big bang

*What if* there is a creator

*What if* there was a evolution

*What if* there is only 16 types of personalities in the world

To what end to we pursue knowledge?

Immortality?

Wisdom?

Understanding?

Peace?

To find the meaning of life?

The reason i chase wisdom is because i want to get to a state where the works that are done under the sun will be naked in my eyes. MBTI knowledge was the greatest leap to attain this state.There was a point in my life when i thought i could achieve immortality:crazy:but when i understood the mystery of godliness that thought fell like a house without mortar.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I usually use the "what if" and play out all possible scenerios. I also work out timelines. "How" is used in the present, as in how can this be accomplished. I will use it in the past "How did this happen" but not ruminate on it, just taking notes on went went wrong and move on.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

"What Went Wrong" and "What Will go Wrong" are common questions of mine, alongside those previously mentioned. "It's Only a Matter of Time Before ..." is also a common one of mine :laughing:


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

"can this help me on jeopardy "


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

"What if" is a good outlook. My intellectuality is somewhat like that, I want to have my mind open to any concept and never take the so-called obvious for granted. Always probe deeper, broaden further, never sit on a conclusion.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't ever really ask "what if...?", I usually ask "what will...?".


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

The one that stands out most of all is.. "Hmm.."


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

"Am I really the only person who's ever thought of this, before? Surely, I'm not. *googles* Thank God, I'm not. Lost hope in humanity there for a sec."

"Oh, really?" / "Is that so?" / "I'd never considered that."

"Perhaps." / "Maybe..." / "I wonder." / "It's not impossible." / "There might be a connection."

"That doesn't make sense. It doesn't add up."

"Where is the bias in this, where did it originate from and why do people perpetuate it?"

"Who benefits or profits the most from this scenario?" / "What is the motive?"

"How is this belief system flawed and why is it so popular or unpopular?"

"Why are things done this way? Why aren't things done this _other_ way?"

"What would work best in this situation?"

"When will things change and what will be required in order to change them?"

"When will doctors consistently tell every patient that placebo has the same rate of efficacy in treating ear infections as antibiotics do- except that antibiotics will screw up the micro flora of your digestive tract, ultimately making you even sicker than you already were?"

"Why do people see any benefit in trading their 1 symptom of discomfort for the multiple side effects of prescription and over-the-counter drugs?"

People once thought that the Earth was flat and that the sun revolved around it- but, they were proven wrong by someone whom they had labeled as being *crazy*. What "crazy" conclusion can I think through, today, based upon collecting and/or interpreting information differently and analyzing it comparatively? one with which I just might be able to unveil historically and currently applicable scientific truths which have not yet been formally acknowledged and accepted, due to flawed assumptions and shallow reasoning which are not often enough questioned thoroughly? What assumptions and perceptions have I been traditionally taught and then used to reach conclusions- assumptions, perceptions and conclusions which could be quite wrong and even globally damaging?


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

how answers why which answers what.

what is reality? > what is real? > what IS? > what?

the magnitude of 'why' is brilliantly expressed by the merovingian in the matrix reloaded:
_
Causality. There is no escape from it, we are forever slaves to it. Our only hope, our only peace is to understand it, to understand the `why.' `Why' is what separates us from them, you from me. `Why' is the only real social power, without it you are powerless. And this is how you come to me, without `why,' without power. Another link in the chain.

_and my natural anthem has always been HOW. always, i want to understand what works, how it works, and why it works.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

SweetSurrender said:


> "Am I really the only person who's ever thought of this, before? Surely, I'm not. *googles* Thank God, I'm not. Lost hope in humanity there for a sec."
> 
> "Oh, really?" / "Is that so?" / "I'd never considered that."
> 
> ...


:laughing: this is hilarious


----------

